# 20mm mesh bracelet



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

As above... For my Certina DSPH200.

Don't want cheap and nasty and would like it to feel nice on the wrist; specific suggestions welcomed. I thank you!


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Certina just came back to me.... £143+ shipping!!!!!

Help!


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

I put this one on my Talis Swissonic Electronic....










Surprisingly good quality for a tenner.....










eBay is your friend (sometimes)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I would suggest 'Watch Gecko'...I've had a couple of meshes from them and they've been superb. The genuine H link 316 shark mesh is great as it is adjustable by removing the appropriate H link instead of having to cut rows of mesh out. If you want something finer, then I would suggest one of their Milanese bracelets with a sliding clasp.

https://www.watchgecko.com/metal-watch-straps


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I would suggest 'Watch Gecko'...I've had a couple of meshes from them and they've been superb. The genuine H link 316 shark mesh is great as it is adjustable by removing the appropriate H link instead of having to cut rows of mesh out. If you want something finer, then I would suggest one of their Milanese bracelets with a sliding clasp.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/metal-watch-straps


 good refural. many types of watch band adapters! vin


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

John_D said:


> I put this one on my Talis Swissonic Electronic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks the business! but tried an almost identical tenner one last year and I didn't like the feel


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Looks the business! but tried an almost identical tenner one last year and I didn't like the feel


 Nice :thumbsup: I haven't got any mesh bracelets but I like them.


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Looks the business! but tried an almost identical tenner one last year and I didn't like the feel


 It's a finer mesh than the ones I have on my divers watches and seems very comfortable, must be, I wore it all last night in bed :thumbs_up: This style, with the sliding clasp, at least lets you set the exact length to your preference...


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

This is the type I have on several of my Seiko 'divers', the coarser mesh allows for a looser 'weave' and as such are a lot more flexible than the one I have on the Talis.....



















The disadvantage of these is that to make any large change in length, you have to cut out a row of links ........


----------

